# Eldership in a SBC church



## Dekybo (Apr 2, 2016)

I am hoping that everyone here on the PB can pitch in an give me solid biblical reasoning for eldership in the church, or point me to good resources that establish the importance of church eldership. I was raised in Southern Baptist churches and have never been exposed to this kind of ecclesiology. I am not skeptical; I am just open to the idea and in need of some guidance.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 2, 2016)

I would recommend this book to you. http://www.christianbook.com/biblic...hammett/9780825427695/pd/42769X?event=ESRCG|M


----------



## kodos (Apr 2, 2016)

I am not sure I understand. You do not understand the biblical rationale for elders?

If that is what you are interested in, you can see the office of elder throughout the Word of God. For instance, in *Acts 20*, Paul famously called for the elders of the Ephesian church:

*Acts 20:17*, "From Miletus he sent to Ephesus and called for the elders of the church." 

*Acts 14*, Paul and Barnabas appointed elders in the churches: "So when they had appointed elders in every church, and prayed with fasting, they commended them to the Lord in whom they had believed."

*Titus 1* - gives the qualifications for elders, "5 For this reason I left you in Crete, that you should set in order the things that are lacking, and appoint elders in every city as I commanded you—6 if a man is blameless, the husband of one wife, having faithful children not accused of dissipation or insubordination. 7 For a bishop must be blameless, as a steward of God, not self-willed, not quick-tempered, not given to wine, not violent, not greedy for money, 8 but hospitable, a lover of what is good, sober-minded, just, holy, self-controlled, 9 holding fast the faithful word as he has been taught, that he may be able, by sound doctrine, both to exhort and convict those who contradict."

And of course we have the council of Jerusalem in *Acts 15* when all of the elders of the church convene to deal with doctrinal difficulties. 

The New Testament has many passages that deal with elders, those are just a few.

But it would be a mistake to think that the New Testament is the origin of the office of elder. In the Old Testament, we see that the elders are often mentioned when it comes to shepherding God's people.

*Numbers 11:16* "So the LORD said to Moses: 'Gather to Me seventy men of the elders of Israel, whom you know to be the elders of the people and officers over them; bring them to the tabernacle of meeting, that they may stand there with you."

All throughout the Old Testament, you read of elders coming to help adjudicate issues of judgments among the people, and the New Testament continues that office.

If you hold to the London Baptist Confession - you can review Chapter 26 when it comes to the officers of the church from a Baptist perspective. 

Presbyterians see elders as having a role beyond that of the local church, but insofar as obligations to shepherding the local congregation, Confessional Baptists and Presbyterians are fairly similar.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 2, 2016)

One of the elders, Alex Strauch, at my church, a non denominational one, had written a book awhile ago that has become big in those church circles arguing for the plurality of elders and such. Its called Biblica Eldership. While it has obviously been touted as the Biblical solution wince the Reformation, its nice to see Biblicist churches coming to similar exegetical conclusions on church polity instead of tiny bishoprics.


----------



## Dekybo (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you all, and yes Rom I have a weak understanding of eldership in the Scriptures. Thank you for pointing to relevant passages.


----------



## Gforce9 (Apr 2, 2016)

Rom gave some good, biblical reasons for elders. I think there are good, practical reasons too (not trying to be pragmatic, but our God knows our weaknesses and knows what's best for His church). Being frank, I don't know how a church is properly ruled without several, God-honoring men laboring together. Even larger sessions are tested when issues arise; I can't imagine the stress on one man to do what is designed for many.......


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Derek,

As a fellow SBC minister I would agree with the recommendation that you carefully study the passages above. 

The resources referenced already are great. 

I'd add a few more for your consideration:

*Mark Dever -- 9 Marks of a Healthy Church; Elders in Congregational Life (Google this for the PDF); Baptist Foundations; Polity (Google for the PDF). 
*The 9 Marks book on eldership is good (they've also got a ton of articles on their website). 
*John L. Dagg -- Manual of Church Order (you can read it for free online or get it in print).
*Thabiti Anyabwile -- Finding Faithful Elders and Deacons (another 9 Marks book, I think). 
*Alexander Strauch's The NT Deacon: Minister of Mercy is the counterpart to his Biblical Eldership. Both are helpful. 
*Grudem's relevant chapter in his ST is helpful for an introduction as well. 
*Nehemiah Coxe was (probably) one of the authors of the 1689 Baptist Confession; Chapel Library recently released his essay on elders & deacons. You may access it here: http://confessingbaptist.com/biblical-elders-deacons-by-nehemiah-coxe-free-ebook-friday/

There are probably other works that should/could be posted, but these will get you started.


----------



## kodos (Apr 2, 2016)

Gforce9 said:


> Rom gave some good, biblical reasons for elders. I think there are good, practical reasons too (not trying to be pragmatic, but our God knows our weaknesses and knows what's best for His church). Being frank, I don't know how a church is properly ruled without several, God-honoring men laboring together. Even larger sessions are tested when issues arise; I can't imagine the stress on one man to do what is designed for many.......



Greg, it is interesting you mention this. The Word of God recognizes this as a burden too great for any man to bear when it recalls Moses' father-in-law's concern that Moses was the sole adjudicator of the people. He recognizes that Moses would "surely wear himself out", and that it "was too much for him" (v.18). Surely this is wisdom from God!

*Exodus 18*


> 18 Both you and these people who are with you will surely wear yourselves out. For this thing is too much for you; you are not able to perform it by yourself. 19 Listen now to my voice; I will give you counsel, and God will be with you: Stand before God for the people, so that you may bring the difficulties to God. 20 And you shall teach them the statutes and the laws, and show them the way in which they must walk and the work they must do. 21 Moreover you shall select from all the people able men, such as fear God, men of truth, hating covetousness; and place such over them to be rulers of thousands, rulers of hundreds, rulers of fifties, and rulers of tens. 22 And let them judge the people at all times. Then it will be that every great matter they shall bring to you, but every small matter they themselves shall judge. So it will be easier for you, for they will bear the burden with you. 23 If you do this thing, and God so commands you, then you will be able to endure, and all this people will also go to their place in peace.”


----------



## Dekybo (Apr 2, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> There are probably other works that should/could be posted, but these will get you started.



Thank you for the resources. I will definitely spend some time reviewing them


----------



## Andres (Apr 2, 2016)

About a year ago I taught a very basic overview on biblical church government, which is of course, Presbyterianism. It's a short series of five Sabbath school classes but I (attempt to) explain why the elder-led model is the biblical form of church government. There are certainly better sources out there but hopefully this might be a good intro for you. 

Church government - Sermon Audio


----------



## kodos (Apr 2, 2016)

Andres said:


> About a year ago I taught a very basic overview on biblical church government, which is of course, Presbyterianism. It's a short series of five Sabbath school classes but I (attempt to) explain why the elder-led model is the biblical form of church government. There are certainly better sources out there but hopefully this might be a good intro for you.
> 
> Church government - Sermon Audio



I was there! Very good, and Andrew makes this extraordinarily easy to grasp


----------

